# أريد معلومات عن تجهيز رمل السباكة



## ود الشبيلية (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني الاعتزاء انا طالب ىفي جامعة ىالسودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 
ومشروع تخحرجي بعنوان تجهيز رمل السباكة ارجو منكم اخواني الاعزاء تزويدي بمعلومات عن هذا المشروع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ديدين (26 ديسمبر 2010)

1- خصائص رمل السباكة: ثلاث خصائص مهمة لابد أن تتوفر في رمل السباكة و هي:
- أن يكون قادرا على مقاومة الحرارة العالية: و ذلك باحتوائه على كمية من السيليكا (silica)






- أن يكون ذو لدانة عالية ليحتفظ بالبصمة التي تنجز بالنموذج: و ذلك بإضافة مواد مثل الطين أو مادة صمغية (furan resin)








- أن يحتوي على مسامات لإخلاء الغازات التي تسبب تشوهات في القطع المسبوكة: و ذلك بإضافة مادة تدعى الأسود المعدني (black mineral)






2- تحضير رمل السباكة:
- يستخرج رمل السباكة من المحاجر العادية
- غسل الرمل بالماء لنزع مختلف الشوائب العالقة فيه
- إضافة المواد المذكورة آنفا لإعطائه الخصائص اللازمة: الطين أو المادة الصمغية + كمية صغيرة من الأسود المعدني
- خلط الكل للحصول على خليط متجانس
- تخزين الخليط في صهاريج أو صناديق.



تحياتي . . .


----------



## ود الشبيلية (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز
واتوقع منك المزيد


----------



## ود الشبيلية (10 مارس 2011)

up

up


----------



## ديدين (10 مارس 2011)

هذا ملف جميل جدا و هو عبارة عن بحث كامل حول رمال السباكة
http://www.cd2e.com/CD2EStatic/contenu/predis/SF__2.pdf


----------



## مريان أحمد (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

